# 1850s-70s City Dump



## RIBottleguy (Feb 16, 2016)

This is not a new dump, but I basically "restarted" the dig at the bottom after I realized I had missed the oldest layer.  It's a good 6-7 feet under a cap of sandy soil, but for a pontil layer it's worth the effort.  And it's a lot of effort!  For every 6" of dump layer you dig, the extremely unstable sand cap simply collapses, quite often filling the hole completely.  Undermining is but a pipe dream, anything above a 45 degree angle collapses instantly, unless it is frozen.  
Many heartbreakers have shown themselves, as it seems that only the small bottles have survived.  I have hope though, because we're at the bottom of a hill, and there's almost always more intact stuff near the top!


My digging buddy working on the hole.







A nice surprise!  This J.A. Budlong & Son Providence, RI popped out of a thin layer above the pontil one.  It was protected by a tin bucket.






Crier base, maybe a utility or Lyons Powder






Almost intact!  Pontiled Dr. D. Jayne's Tonic Vermifuge






Another killer pontiled whiskey base






The biggest crier by far, a CAP Mason Alpine Hair Balm Providence, RI.  










Oh, right, there were some whole bottles!  Mostly slicks, but good age...






The best of the lot, a pontiled corset cologne!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats on finding the best part of that dump!! We used to love getting to a pontiled layer here in Cali a lot, as there wernt very many that we could dig, especially in the later years of bottle digging. Most of the pontiled bottles that I dug were from outhouses in the gold country, and they were few and far between because of the rocky makeup of the area, most everything was busted. I have even dug a cologne just like the one you have pictured, again Congrats and the best of luck continuing...........Andy


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 16, 2016)

Great pictures and bottles. Hope you guys are able to pull some great finds out of there. Looking forward to your future posts and good luck


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 16, 2016)

Good images!  What fun!


----------



## truedigr (Feb 16, 2016)

Definitely some promising signs. Hopefully colored pontils are coming your way. RC


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice stuff and great potential for sure!  How did you find the dump through that cap?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Mostly luck.  I knew there was a lower layer, but thought it was just ash and shells.  The base of the hill had been bulldozed, so it was easy to get into, but once you dug into the hill, you have this mega cap.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Enjoyed the pix and story. Thanx.         Jim


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I also look forward to updates as you are able to go back. There are so few pontil-era dumps unearthed these days.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 9, 2016)

That Dyottville would've been a killer, and the Alpine too!  When you've got colored pontils like that coming out, it might be worth renting something to take that top layer off.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 11, 2016)

You're making me itch.  I need to go digging this weekend...
Awesome finds!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 19, 2016)

Love the crock, keep looking , the cryers are bound to be whole sooner or later.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 8, 2016)

RIBottleguy, Incredible!!!! I am really interested in how you found the dump? I have been using early topo maps lately and some show holes/pits. Using the later dated one the holes seem to disappear......trying early aerial maps and simply talking to the oldest person I can find in the town......


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 8, 2016)

nice stuff, can't find dumps that old down here in the south . back then they did not have that much to throw away.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 8, 2016)

Where are you located Sunrunner?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 15, 2016)

RIBottleguy, are you still digging in this dump? Would love to see some more photos of glass


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't been back in a while, there's been a lot of work nearby, and I've been waiting until I can get a few people in there, as it is going to take a lot of work to dig it out!


----------

